# Skate or Die



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

great air shots :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great shots,the first one looks like somthing you would get on a computer game! very cool.....


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Top one and bottom one are my kinda shots, they just say "great image" to me when I look at them!!!


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers guys im really happy with them for a first go at skate pics


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Some good shots there, first one is really good.
For the rest, you need to improve a little on your exposure skills (try metering from the gray cement manually). Otherwise, is a good effort.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Top one and bottom one are my kinda shots, they just say "great image" to me when I look at them!!!


I'll second that.

Some of them look like they've had a bit of ropey photoshop work done though ( e.g. the haloing around the skaters)

If you're on talkphotography, lookup Cherryrig, specialises in Skate shoots.

If you're not on talkphotography, go and join then lookup Cherryrig, specialises in Skate shoots :thumb:


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

some pretty cool pics there, i think the first one is my favourite though, seems to work well


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

cheer for the tips guys, will get on talk photography and look up cherryrig


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent pictures...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

like the compositions but I think you need a flash, and correct exposure to bring out the detail in the skaters, while holding the detail in the sky and backgrounds etc.

if you havent seen it there an superb resource for learning about flash here and here


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah didnt think a flash gun was needed as it was really sunny? but i understand what you mean and i have been playing around in photoshop trying to get them looking better


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

flash would light the subject, the skater, and also freeze motion etc. Its not about the general light levels, but getting light where you want/need it.

Right now, the sky and background is well exposed, but being in the shade side, the skater is dark and no detail. If you use flash to light the skater then he can be properly lit as well as the background :thumb:

check those sights, they have amazing info on them


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah thanks for the links really good read! and as you say really makes you think about lighting alot more and getting it where you want it, learn something new everyday! well next time im out with them ill see if i can improve


----------



## rallying1 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think a ferw of the guys have got it right, you just need to think about your lighting a bit more, I think if you had been to the other side of the skaters you would have got some better results (if that was possible?) Then again depending on which way they were turning I suppose you would have got the backs of their heads instead of their faces, Its a toughy! But otherwise good effort fella!:thumb:


----------



## damanc (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I would probably have gone in a little closer on the first one. the rest are OK, they seem quite saturated to me. 
Flash is usable light where *you* want it, it really helps lose shadows. 

Keep practicing, you'll get there!

Bret


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice captures.

Shame about the peeps in the background & the floodlight peaking into
the frame but great non the less.

Maybe try cloning them out if you have the time/software.


----------

